# ADA Aqua Soil over Seachem Flourite??



## sevenrider860 (Dec 16, 2006)

Any known incompatibilities?

I already have enough flourite for 2 inches. Thinking of putting about 1 to 2 inches of Aqua Soil on top because I like the look!

Anybody ever do this??

Brian


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Go for it. Pure AS is better but theres no harm in mixing it.

Wonder how they make Aquasoil?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

justlikeapill said:


> Go for it. Pure AS is better but theres no harm in mixing it.
> 
> Wonder how they make Aquasoil?


I believe its baked soil, but not as long as fracted clay like flourite. I prefer flourite for soft water applications. But thats just my situation. AS is a great product for sure.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I have done the exact same thing for my 10 gallon. I already had 2" layer of Flourite and just put another 1" layer of Aqua Soil on top as well as Bright Sand. It looks SOOO much better IMO. Yes it is better to go with all Aqua Soil but I don't think there is harm in putting AS on top of Flourite if you can't go all Aqua Soil..

-Ryan


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

If you're putting in the AS for the looks, then you'll need to consider what it'll look like when the Flourite gets pulled up during replanting and mixes in with the AS.

If you're using the Malay or Africana type then the colors should blend alright. But the red Flourite mixed with Amazonia may not be the look you're after.


----------



## sevenrider860 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the responses! I was considering the Malay type of AS on top of the Flourite as I am trying to stick to plants and fish from Asia.

Brian


----------

